# Hi res wallpaper



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone know a good place to get wall papers in 2560x1600 for this tablet.

Would really like a loyyd wall paper but what something at its native resolution

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

here you go. I use the 2880X1880 res

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/date/widescreen/2560x1600/


----------



## MykalDre (Dec 9, 2012)

Went and Google image searched "2650x1600" and found hundreds. Just type snow or mountain after it and you get some gorgeous wallpapers

Sent from my Stoned Nexus 10 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dagr (Nov 20, 2012)

I have always liked Vlad's work at www.vladstudio.com. Great wallpapers with every type of resolution pretty much. Worth checking out!


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Wall base is a decent app for finding hi res pics, but I don't think you can search by resolution which kinda sucks. Has some good ones, tho

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Wall base is a decent app for finding hi res pics, but I don't think you can search by resolution which kinda sucks. Has some good ones, tho
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You can select resolution in the settings of Wallbase app.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------

